# Goshen, CT 2005 fair schedule



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the Fairgrounds 2005 schedule:

http://www.litchfieldhills.com/app/...th=6&year=2005&jsessionid=1782781087878539858


----------

